# 2014 Versa Note High RPM Shifting Problems



## DHC333 (Oct 28, 2021)

My wife's 2014 Versa Note with 90,000 Km. When accelerating onto a highway the RPM just continues to climb and the transmission will not shift. She has to take her foot off the accelerator and let the RPM fall to under 2,000 RPM. Then "sometimes" she is able to depress the accelerator again and it will shift. Last week she was passing a tractor on the highway. The transmission would not shift even after she let the RPM drop to idle. She had to pull over and shut down, and restart. The transmission would then shift again.

Nissan dealer is saying CVT or Valve problems???
When she took her car in for Diagnostics there was no faults saved on the computer. They had to install an update to her car for diagnostic purposes. They told her to drive it for a couple of weeks and then return for better diagnostics.

This is absolutely dangerous. Can you imagine trying to merge into traffic and your transmission won't shift up! In traffic doing 80 - 100K/Hr and you have to slow to 50 - 60K/Hr because you are near red line on the tachometer?? 
Apparently there is no recall on that year transmission. However, I understand that Nissan has had problems, recalls on other year CVTs. Is anyone aware of a class action in Canada or a advocate that my wife can contact?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To enhance longevity, the CVT fluid should always be replaced every 48,000 km. When the fluid stays in too long, the chemical properties of the fluid get compromised and it can no longer provide that cushion that's so needed between the steel belt and the cones. The fluid has two great enemies, and temperature is only one of them. The other is shearing force generated by normal operation of the belt, which increases on hills or with a load. This gradually breaks down and shortens the long-chain molecules that cushion the belt. You can generally deduce that by looking at the fluid; if it's very dark brown and has a burnt odor, it's shot!

At this point, it's best to replace the CVT fluid ASAP; hopefully it might correct the problem.


----------

